# Poplar wood



## danbell78 (Jun 9, 2007)

I have got a couple of poplar logs that I was thinking about pulling out of the woods and having them cut into boards. I was just wondering if anyone has an opinion on whether or not they are worth cutting up. They are about 16-18 inch diameter and at least 12 ft long. Thanks


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

mill it!! poplar is softer than most hardwoods and can be decorative it has many different coloration possibilities. i also takes paint quite well or can be used for cabinets such as drawer construction or other areas of the cabinet which aren't seen. good luck let us know if you get it milled. BTW welcome aboard nice to have you.


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Poplar dries to a very hard wood. It is only soft while it has water in it.
And it has quite a bit of water while green. Expect the boards to move quite a bit after drying.
Best thing would be to mill it and nail it up as fence boards or roof strapping right away.
Or send it out for kiln drying.
It does take paint well.


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

those are large.... all wood is worth milling. (depending on the milling charges)


----------



## danbell78 (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. 

If it is prone to movement would you cut it a into thicker boards in hope that it can be straightened on the joiner after drying? Or it that just going to extend my dry time and end up with a board that will move after joined and planed? 

Thanks


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Never pass up on poplar. It is one of the most versatile woods out there. It can be used for framing to fine furniture, one word of caution I would not use it for fence boards or to build a deck out of because it will rot quite quickly if exposed directly to the weather.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

If it were me I'd mill it and use it for all kinds of projects. I'd definitely agree with Mizer, though, not the best choice for outdoor uses.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*poplar tree for lumber*

i buy poplar wood at $2.00 retail not net a board foot kiln dryed in any width and length so unless you get it sawed real cheep and dryed Lot's of work Afew things come into play wood free and sawed cheep and let it air dry than it would be worth it But for me it is not The wood has lot's of use my 2 cents


----------



## slabmaster (Mar 30, 2008)

You can mill it any thickness that is useful to you but make sure it is stickered with alot of weight on it to keep movement to a minimum and you will be alright.


----------

